# Dell Vostro 3550 oder Asus K53SV-SO976V



## seysa (8. Januar 2012)

Muss mich entscheiden und ihr sollt mir helfen 


Dell

Asus

Danke im voraus


----------



## mempi (8. Januar 2012)

Was willst du damit denn machen und worauf legst du Wert?

Leistungsmäßig würde ich zum Acer greifen - aber Qualitativ eindeutig zum Dell. Und die Qualität spielt für mich eine größere Rolle...


----------



## seysa (8. Januar 2012)

Acer habe ich doch gar nicht im Programm  

Ich brauche einfach einen Allrounder, da ich von allem ein bisschen machen werde.
Die sind ja von der Leistung her auch sehr ähnlich.

Das Dell qualitativ git sein soll habe ich nun öfters gelesen, aber man hört auch negatives über das Vostro, wie zum Beispiel das Display. Auch die Verarbeitung soll nicht wie bei Dell gewohnt sein.

Von dem Asus-Gerät habe ich wenig erfahren können. Ich selber haben ein Netbook, womit ich wirklich sehr zufrieden bin, eine super Verarbeitung.

Mit dem Notebook möchte ich Photoshop fllüssig nutzen können und auch Pro Evolution Soccer 2012 und 2013 sollte flüssig darauf laufen. Ich denke mal Office und internet brauche ich gar nicht zu erwähnen. Auch Mediainhalte wird es dann sowieso vernünftig wiedergeben können denke ich.

Was mir beim Vostro auch fehlt ist ein Nummernblock, es ist aber komischerweise ein Gerät, welches man ständig als Empfehlung genannt bekommt und ich möchte nun gerne wissen, wie diese Empfehlung aussieht, wenn man es zum oben genannten Asus vergleicht.


----------



## FloH 31 (8. Januar 2012)

Also ein Freund von mir hat das Vostro 3550 und ist super zufrieden.
Ich konnte auch keine auffälligen Mängel oder Ähnliches beim Notebook entdecken.

Generell würd ich sagen hast du beim Dell Notebook die bessere Grafikleistung und beim Asus die bessere Cpu.
Wobei ich denke, dass die GPUs weiter auseinanderliegen als die CPUs.

Wenn du es hauptsächlich für Ps nutzt würde ich das Asus empfehlen. Pro Evolution Soccer etc. läuft auf dem Dell besser. 
Zusätzlich musst du bedenken, dass du beim Dell ne geringere Auflösung hast und somit a) die Spiele besser laufen allerdings b) weniger Infos dargestellt werden. (auch für Photoshop wichtig)


----------



## hysterix (8. Januar 2012)

Also ich würde zum Asus greifen,denn das Display beim Dell is nicht das beste laut Tests.


----------



## Abductee (8. Januar 2012)

nimm das asus.

bessere cpu und laut einer älteren statistik die geringste ausfallsrate bei notebooks.


----------



## seysa (8. Januar 2012)

Die Auflösung ist die gleiche, da hat Mindfactory einen Fehler eingabaut. Weiter unten steht auch 1366 x 768 ( WXGA )

Warum hat Dell die bessere Grafikleistung?
Ist AMD Radeon HD 6630M besser als NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M? Ich dachte es sei andersherum


----------



## hysterix (8. Januar 2012)

Wenn nen Acer noch in Betracht kommt is das Preisleistungsmäßig unschlagbar.
Acer Aspire 7750G-2434G50Mnkk Grafikkracher bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## hysterix (8. Januar 2012)

Die GT540 hat mehr Leistung. Aber es stimmt das Asus hat auch nur sone kleine Auflösung. ASUS K53SV-SO976V (90N3GA1A4N2D29VL151) | Geizhals Deutschland
Denn würde ich keines von den beiden Geräten nehmen sondern das gepostete Acer.


----------



## seysa (9. Januar 2012)

Dieses Gerät ist mir auch schon aufgefallen,  allerdings stört mich bei Acer die Verarbeitung sehr.  Das Display soll wohl so labberig sein,  dass es sich beim öffnen schon verbiegt.  Oder die Anschlüsse sollen nach kurzer zeit schon wackeln.  

Dann lieber etwas schlechtere Performance, dafür Qualität.


----------



## FloH 31 (9. Januar 2012)

Ja stimmt, ich muss mich korrigieren. Die 6630 ist tatsächlich ein wenig schwächer als die Gt540m.
Asus und Acer geben sich beim Display ja meistens nicht viel: Entweder stimmt der Kontrast, die Helligkeit oder irgendetwas anderes nicht. Bei Dell hab ich sowas noch nicht so oft gehört.

Was die Hardware angeht würde ich in jedem Fall zum Asus greifen.


----------



## tobi512 (9. Januar 2012)

haha, ist ja lustig, ich such seit letzter woche auch nach nem guten notebook unter anderem fürs studium, und musste mich auch am ende zwischen dell vostro 3550 und asus k53sv-so976v entscheiden... (der ähnliche 960v hatte nur nen 4400mah akku)
hab mir schlussendlich am sonntag abend den asus bestellt.
die beiden modellen schenken sich eigentlich nicht viel, deswegen war die entscheidung auch nicht leicht, aber der asus bietet die bessere gpu, ist sehr gut verarbeitet und macht optisch imho auch echt was her!
bei notebooks kann man heutzutage ja echt nur noch dell, asus und lenovo trauen, der rest ist einfach total mies verarbeitet und voller spamsoftware.
hab ihn auf mindfactory bestellt, hoffentlich bekommen die ihn auch morgen, der termin wurde jetzt schon seit einer woche aufgeschoben (der preis schwankt sehr, mittags war er immer am billigsten, wollte ihn eigentlich nachts kaufen, wegen versandkosten, aber mittags war er dann insg. doch am günstigsten und ich hab für 546€ zugeschlagen)
wenn alles gut läuft ist er ende der woche da, und ich kann noch mal berichten, falls du dich noch nicht entschieden hast 
aber ich habe echt lange die verschiedensten modelle verglichen und der asus hat am ende einfach das rennen gemacht.

zwecks auflösung: der acer ist doch 17", da ist das mit der höheren auflösung standard, bei 15" war mehr als 1366x768 preislich nicht drin (und ja es ist ein fehler, hab deswegen vor paar tagen auch schon angerufen), aber du musst ja deine gpu auch nicht noch mehr quälen, das geht alles zulasten der performance


----------



## seysa (10. Januar 2012)

Ist ja lustig!

Dieser Grafikkracher von Acer fällt für mich mangels Qualität heraus. Zuviel schlechtes gehört.
Dell Vostro wird meiner Meinung nach überbewertet, gibt auch viele Negative Aspekte und die gewohnte Dellqualität ist bei dem auch nicht zu finden.
Ich denke mit dem Asus hast du schon das beste Preis Leistungsverhältnis gefunden.
Werde ihn mit höchstwahrscheinlich auch bestellen, wenn in den nächsten Tagen kein anderes überwältigendes Angebot kommen wird.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß damit und würde mich freuen, wenn du hier kurz berichten würdest.


----------



## W0TTKA (10. Januar 2012)

Schau dir den hier KLICK mal an, spielt in der gleichen Preisliga und ist wie ich finde besser ausgestattet.


----------



## seysa (10. Januar 2012)

Na super, jetzt ist es bei Mindfactory ausverkauft. 

Was mache ich denn jetzt, will nicht mehr bezahlen als 559, aus Prinzip schon nicht mehr.

Wird es nun doch das Vostro?

War ja mal wieder klar, bestimmt nur weil ich diesen Thread hier eröffnet habe.


----------



## tobi512 (10. Januar 2012)

Lol habs grad auch gesehn...
Ich habs mir glücklicherweise noch für 546€ bestellt, mal sehn ob es tatsächlich heute endlich angekommen ist.
Warte noch ein paar tage, der termin ist jetzt schon seit einigen tagen verschoben worden, vllt haben die lieferschwierigkeiten.
Wenn nicht ruf einfach kurz an, oder nutze callback, artnr. war 47014, mich würd auch interessieren was los ist!

EDIT: Bist leider wohl nich der einzige der es nicht mehr bekommt, meine bestellung wurde heute gecancelt -.-
Eine woche nach bestellung ist ihnen aufgefallen, dass sie den artikel doch nicht mehr haben :/
So n mist, jetzt geht die ganze suche von vorne los...


----------



## seysa (14. Januar 2012)

Schade, das tut mir Leid.
Vielleicht sollten wir uns doch das Vostro nochmal näher anschauen, was meinst du?

Habe es übrigens bei Notebooksbilliger gesehen, dort hat es windows 7 professionel anstatt home wie es bei Cyberport ist und ist sogar 4 euro günstiger + Portofrei.

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/del...r?eqsqid=4f16bb3e-2c49-4164-87ef-7a7d1235470f

Ansonsten habe ich noch einen Asus gefunden, ist halt 20 Euro teurer.

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005H0980Q?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=idealode-aw1-21


----------



## der_knoben (14. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab das Vostro. Bin damit auch ganz zufrieden. Für den Preis bekommt man recht viel Hardware. Die Lautstärke ist in Ordnung. Leistung hat es ausreichend. DAs Display ist auch - wie ich finde - recht gut. Die Lautstärke geht in Ordnung. Er dreht manchmal kurz auf, und geht dann wieder aus. Nen konstanter leiserer Betrieb wäre natürlich schöner. Weiterhin hat er - beim richtigen Angebot - eine Tastaturbeleuchtung, was ich wirklich vorteilhaft finde. Ein Windows Professional wiegt diese Tasta-beleuchtung nicht auf, hab Professional auf meinem Hauptrechner und hab vom mehr gegenüber Home noch nichts gebraucht.
Ein weiteres Kaufargument waren die USB3 Slots. MMn sollte ein aktuelles Gerät auch aktuelle Anschlüsse haben.


----------



## seysa (14. Januar 2012)

Wieso aufwiegen, die Windows 7 professional Version hat auch die beleuchtete Tastatur


----------



## tobi512 (15. Januar 2012)

seysa schrieb:


> Schade, das tut mir Leid.
> Vielleicht sollten wir uns doch das Vostro nochmal näher anschauen, was meinst du?
> 
> Habe es übrigens bei Notebooksbilliger gesehen, dort hat es windows 7 professionel anstatt home wie es bei Cyberport ist und ist sogar 4 euro günstiger + Portofrei.
> ...


 
das oben genannte asus bietet aber leider kein usb3.0 und auch nur einen kleinen akku :/
und mit dem dell kann ich mich irgendwie nicht richtig anfreunden...

auf amazon ist das k53sv-so976v für ~630€ lieferbar, oder eben die größeren brüder 977v etc., die man bei anderen händlern zum gleichen preis bekommt.
edit: der bei campuspoint für 565€ wäre ja auch noch erschwinglich, habe wegen liefertermin mal angefragt, mal sehen ob die den in naher zukunft herbekommen

mal was ganz anderes, wie sieht das denn mit dem throttling problemen bei asus aus?
zieht sich ja durch die komplette sandy bridge-serie, und acer zb hat da wohl ziemliche probleme, wegen schlechter kühlung


----------

